# Headset is moving but sounds and feels like its crunching



## cannondale1980 (19 Jun 2011)

I have a Scott Genuis 50 which I bought 2nd hand. I am replacing some parts which desperately need it. 

The headset is a 'FSA patent number 5095770 ACB' I have looked up on the part and found out that it's an Aheadset. That is not the problem though.

The 'Rockshox Recon 351' when turning freely, it makes a crunching noise when moving it. I tried to remove the fork post but not even a mallet would shift it!

*Can anyone help me on how to remove the tube from the headset? 

I am planning a downhill soon so if anyone can be of assistance I would be grateful.


CANNONDALE1980*


----------



## Angelfishsolo (19 Jun 2011)

Dribble oil bewteen the headset and the fork post and leave for a while. Try hitting with mallet again. Failing that place a study block of wood over the fork post and hit with something heavier. If that fails the only thing I can think of is direct heat. How long and what temperature I would be loath to say. Mickle we need you!!!


cannondale1980 said:


> The 'Rockshox Recon 351' when turning freely, it makes a crunching noise when moving it. I tried to remove the fork post but not even a mallet would shift it!
> 
> *Can anyone help me on how to remove the tube from the headset?
> 
> ...


----------



## cannondale1980 (19 Jun 2011)

Hi ANGELFISHSOLO,


I have dribbled quite alot of oil down the inside of the headset yesterday and no joy. 

I will be very upset if I cant even remove the forks from this quality bike!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (19 Jun 2011)

Have you tried placing wood over the top of the folk post and whacking hell out of it. Sounds like it has rusted up some. (Is the mallet wood or metal?) Do you have a heavier object to hit the fork tube with? (when wood is between the object and the tube)


cannondale1980 said:


> Hi ANGELFISHSOLO,
> 
> 
> I have dribbled quite alot of oil down the inside of the headset yesterday and no joy.
> ...


----------



## cannondale1980 (19 Jun 2011)

Yeah I have tried to bash it with a rubber mallet with wood in between. Again no joy!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (19 Jun 2011)

A rubber mallet is as good as a chocolate fire-guard. You need something heavy duty by the sound of it. A lump hammer or some such would be the best bet.


cannondale1980 said:


> Yeah I have tried to bash it with a rubber mallet with wood in between. Again no joy!


----------



## cannondale1980 (19 Jun 2011)

I'll try that then angelfishsolo, cheers


----------



## Cubist (19 Jun 2011)

Before you do, have you picked out the compression ring from the top race? 

I take it you've removed the topcap and bolt, stem and spacers. You now need to remove any seals from the top of the headset. Between the steerer and the bearing race is a nylon compression ring. It's wedge shaped and designed to take up any slack between the steerer and the race. You can pick it out with a small flat-bladed screwdriver. Once it's out you'll need to put a piece of wood on top of the steerer and give it a couple of smart taps with a hammer.

If it sounds crunchy there is absolutely no doubt you will find the bearings are rusted to death, and the races themselves will be pitted or scored. ALl will need binning, which means that you don't need to be too sympathetic with the compression ring. They're hard to get out without damaging them a bit, but as you'll need to replace everything anyway.......


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 Jun 2011)

How did you get on?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 Jun 2011)

Another though. If you haven't sorted this you could try pouring boiling water onto the area and then giving it a good bashing.


----------



## cannondale1980 (20 Jun 2011)

I got the forks out. Took me long enough! I borrowed someones huge mallet and i used the bit of wood. The bearings were like powder!



Thanks everyone


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 Jun 2011)

Great news. You can proceed with the project now 


cannondale1980 said:


> I got the forks out. Took me long enough! I borrowed someones huge mallet and i used the bit of wood. The bearings were like powder!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone


----------



## cannondale1980 (22 Jun 2011)

I have the forks removed from the frame and like it was mentioned, the bearings were like powder!

At the bottom of the steering tube, there is a piece of metal where the bearing rub off. Does this get removed and replaced or are the forks for the bin?


Please keep me right as I am over 150 miles from the nearest bike repair shop!

*Cannondale1980*


----------



## Doris (22 Jun 2011)

Good work to get that removed. That bit on the fork is the Crown Race, you will get a replacement in your new headset. Remove this, some are a split crown race whereby they have a small gap in the ring which makes it very easy for removal. some don't and they are harder to remove. I tend to prise it off very carefully with a screwdriver but using a cloth in between. Lesson here is remove your forks and headset bearings often, clean and regrease! Most headsets have replaceable bearings anyway, I use Hope, not cheap but British and good. You tube has some great vids on bike maintenance if you get stuck. Good luck.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (22 Jun 2011)

I second that.


Horseshit said:


> Good work to get that removed. That bit on the fork is the Crown Race, you will get a replacement in your new headset. Remove this, some are a split crown race whereby they have a small gap in the ring which makes it very easy for removal. some don't and they are harder to remove. I tend to prise it off very carefully with a screwdriver but using a cloth in between. Lesson here is remove your forks and headset bearings often, clean and regrease! Most headsets have replaceable bearings anyway,


----------

